# telephone booth tank



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Reminds me of a car they had at the LA car show a while ago. It was turned into a salt fish water tank.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes but how are the long distance rates?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

haha,
Gotta have some intense lights to reach that deep. Anyone think those are plastic fakes?


----------



## MarkyMark (May 20, 2004)

guppy said:


> Reminds me of a car they had at the LA car show a while ago. It was turned into a salt fish water tank.


The London Aquarium has Ford Ka in the foyer filled with water and fish - can't remember now if it fresh or saltwater, it's been a few years since I went.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Superman's gonna be bumbed!


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

See how neat and tight the plants are at the substrate? Looks fake to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats what I'm thinking, that light does seem intense to reach the bottom though.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/urban-aquarium-fish-tank-phone-booth


----------

